# Canal restoration video: 1790's brickwork



## JWW427 (Oct 19, 2020)

Heres a neat video on restoring an ancient canal.
1790's brickwork.
Cheers
JWW

​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-05 18:34:49Reaction Score: 1


Ha!  Digging out a culvert (tunnel) under a car roundabout and then creating a new tunnel under a live railway...  Pretty complicated sounding tunnel work...

But the cost?  (Take a guess.. Assume US dollars are at 1:1 with pounds).  My guess 15-20m.

In the video this comes in at just one million pounds!!  Seems exceptionally good value to me!

Or, on the other hand, it seems like fair value, but I don't think I ever hear of infrastructure projects like this is coming in so cheaply.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-09-05 19:56:31Reaction Score: 1


Going beyond youtube http://www.lhcrt.org.uk/


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-02-04 15:03:45Reaction Score: 1


Funny this should crop up here.....I've been watching the progress on this for 15 years, as long as I've lived on it's doorstep, and happen to know the beardy guy Pete Buck in the video

The reason it's so cheap is it's mostly being done by volunteers, which is also why it is taking so long! It's taken that long to get about half a mile sorted out which is clear of major obstacles, it is still not connected to any other canal and to be honest I was wondering if it ever would as it does have to go under the A38 before it can

What they really need is to import some good old irish navvies....they would have had it sorted in months given what we are told they could do!


----------



## Knowncitizen (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: knowncitizenDate: 2020-02-04 15:29:22Reaction Score: 1




MagnusOpus said:


> Funny this should crop up here.....I've been watching the progress on this for 15 years, as long as I've lived on it's doorstep, and happen to know the beardy guy Pete Buck in the video
> 
> The reason it's so cheap is it's mostly being done by volunteers, which is also why it is taking so long! It's taken that long to get about half a mile sorted out which is clear of major obstacles, it is still not connected to any other canal and to be honest I was wondering if it ever would as it does have to go under the A38 before it can
> 
> What they really need is to import some good old irish navvies....they would have had it sorted in months given what we are told they could do!


Us Irish are proud of our shovel skills!


----------

